# 1966 Tripower intake modified/cut



## Blugoat66 (Jun 1, 2020)

First post but I have used this forum for tons of info over the past three tears. I recently purchased a 1966 tripower assembly for my car, I did not see it in person only by pictures and was more concerned about fuel lines, linkage, etc than the actual intake other than the casting number. My question/problem the intake has been cut between the water jacket and the front runners??? First question is why would anyone do this? Second is there any reason why it wouldn't work? The story of the car it came from was Barrett Jackson purchase that turned out to have the wrong engine with cracked block among other issues so the guy was going to a retromod set up and wasn't using the tripower. Like I said I bought it from pictures and did not notice the cut, for what I have invested I could just buy a repro intake, but more curious of why someone would do this? Thanks in advance for any insight into this modification


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Blugoat66 said:


> First post but I have used this forum for tons of info over the past three tears. I recently purchased a 1966 tripower assembly for my car, I did not see it in person only by pictures and was more concerned about fuel lines, linkage, etc than the actual intake other than the casting number. My question/problem the intake has been cut between the water jacket and the front runners??? First question is why would anyone do this? Second is there any reason why it wouldn't work? The story of the car it came from was Barrett Jackson purchase that turned out to have the wrong engine with cracked block among other issues so the guy was going to a retromod set up and wasn't using the tripower. Like I said I bought it from pictures and did not notice the cut, for what I have invested I could just buy a repro intake, but more curious of why someone would do this? Thanks in advance for any insight into this modification


Couple reasons. First, makes it easy to swap intakes if you wanted to play around with different combinations - which means cutting the water crossover from those intakes. No water goes through the intake, nor the distributor like other makes, so it makes an easy fast swap at the drag strip.

Second, less chance of a water leak at the O-ring that seals the intake to the timing/water pump cover. You want to draw the intake forward before tightening the intake bolts. Don't have to worry about that if the crossover is cut - it is already drawn tight.

Third, may be and aluminum crossover - may run a little cooler than cast iron. KRE sells these. And, maybe the flange that the thermostat fits into was badly corroded or a bolt broke off holding the waterneck and could not be removed or it was butchered in its removal.

I am not sure if you can use an earlier tri-power on the later heads - cutting off the water crossover on the older style (which I know won't fit) may allow the earlier manifold use. Only the casting number can confirm the intake.

In any case, I would not be too concerned, it'll work.


----------



## Blugoat66 (Jun 1, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Couple reasons. First, makes it easy to swap intakes if you wanted to play around with different combinations - which means cutting the water crossover from those intakes. No water goes through the intake, nor the distributor like other makes, so it makes an easy fast swap at the drag strip.
> 
> Second, less chance of a water leak at the O-ring that seals the intake to the timing/water pump cover. You want to draw the intake forward before tightening the intake bolts. Don't have to worry about that if the crossover is cut - it is already drawn tight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick response.


----------

